# They're Here!!! (eventually my build thread)



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*They're Here!!! Now my build thread*

Just starting a post because my Airlift struts arrived at my house. I'm currently overseas but am lucky enough to have friends that will work on my car for me while I'm gone so when I come home for leave this summer my car will be ready. Did I mention my leave is the week of Waterfest!!!! I'm extremely pumped!
Quick specs on the car
- 2.0 aba with wiseco 9:1 pistons and arp hardware
- t3 60 trim .48 hotside
- 034 standalone IC and 415cc genesis injectors
- willwood 4 piston fronts and mkiv rear calipers
- BBM lightened flywheel and quaife lsd
What's going on it
- Airlift MK2/3 front and rear struts
- Airlift Autopilot digital management, 2 water traps, 2x 400c compressors
- Frame notch
- gt2871r








- Great Plates
Shout outs to [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], and the boys at 034
This is pretty much how it was before I left, sitting on Koni Yellows and Ground-control coil over sleeves. I had bought even shorter springs for the fronts but plans changed when I saw the Airlift test kit thread. The springs were an inch shorter and 100lbs stiffer.
















My sister was kind enough to send me pics of the parts when they got there this morning. it sucks being thousands of miles away and having parts shiny new parts show up at your house


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

WOW! They look great!!! Good luck with your build.I really hope I can use these running no front strut bearings,since I have camber plates installed.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1sikgti)*

Thanks, I have no clue about the bearings though.
I found a closer pic of my rears, do you think these would have problems tucking? they have 20mm spacers, if the et of these wheels are the same as the 17" versions then they are +43










_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 9:03 AM 4-21-2010_


----------



## WoLfBuRgJeTTa (Mar 4, 2006)

New wheels are in order if you are going to bag it. If you keep those, a fender roll will get you inside the arch


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (WoLfBuRgJeTTa)*

Thats what I was afraid of. I have access to a roller though. I have a hard time picking new wheels, type A's are "played" and type T's and E's are hard to come by, but I do like the "new" snowflakes.


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Watching this!!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Thats what I was afraid of. I have access to a roller though. I have a hard time picking new wheels, *type A's are "played" *and type T's and E's are hard to come by, but I do like the "new" snowflakes.

hey hey :shake finger:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

haha, well if you didnt have them, then I could get them. Heaven forbid 2 air dumped mk3's have the same wheels. 
Wanna sell them then? Wait a minute, Dont you have the Stars, not type a's


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_haha, well if you didnt have them, then I could get them. Heaven forbid 2 air dumped mk3's have the same wheels. 
Wanna sell them then? Wait a minute, Dont you have the Stars, not type a's









same deal except mine cost less and have a way bigger lip on them


















_Modified by rabriolet at 1:21 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Now that I've been home for a few months just thought I'd update this a bit. I got the management hooked up in the trunk while I was home on leave in July, not as clean as I'd like but it works. I need to swap ECU's since I have a 175psi switch instead of the 150, but Air Lift is right down the road from my Fiancée's apartment and I can trade it out there.
Since the car is still in the driveway and just now freed from its igloo there is no way I'm putting the struts on until spring or till I can cram it in my friends garage. Instead I'll be working more on the interior and the new controller mount.
Pics to update this:
the new wheels at waterfest
















thinking about getting a 5 gal tank instead of this small boy the kit came with.

For the controller I took James' idea of painting the face and threw it into the cup holder.
















































Still have one more skim coat to do and then more sanding but its turning out nice I think.
Any tips and pointers on how to finish it off?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Zorba2.0 said:


> Any tips and pointers on how to finish it off?


 Fully mold it into the cupholder  I'm liking your car a lot, it's nice to see more and more people mixing fast and air these days :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

16v_HOR said:


> Fully mold it into the cupholder  I'm liking your car a lot, it's nice to see more and more people mixing fast and air these days :thumbup:


Agreed. :thumbup:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'm just kind of nervous about completely molding it in in case I want to sell the Autopilot v1 system, I'd have to sell it to another mk3 owner.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Zorba2.0 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm just kind of nervous about completely molding it in in case I want to sell the Autopilot v1 system, I'd have to sell it to another mk3 owner.


if your saying v1 because you plan on replacing it with the new autopilot thats coming out I wouldn't get too excited. The controller is not plug and play and from what I understand (could be wrong) it has its own computers and possibly own manifolds so findings someone to buy your molded controller should be the least of your worries


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

You could "french" it and make it look moulded from the top but removable from the bottom. Does that make sense?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

like make another top for it? And then when it sets in the buttons are flush


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That's kind of what i was thinking. If you got creative you could make it work.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I would definitely say get a 5gal since you have dual comps, OR sell 1 of the comps and make some money back!! 

Keep up the progress!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

The autopilot controllers are becoming quite cheap by themselves. You could always buy a replacement to sell the kit (about $150-160) and then sell this one separate to a mk3 guy as a custom product and get a few extra $$$ for all your hard work.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the shout out dude.

Look's like your install is off to a great start, give us a call if you need anything


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks Will, I shall. Especially if I do end up getting a larger tank.

So is this what you meant by frenching the controller? 









If i mold those white pieces into what I have now, the controller will still be able to come out but looks more molded in. Plus, I can give a gentle divot to where the pankcake buttons are so they are still easy to press.

ok, did a little more to see how that "frenching" would look. I just put one layer of fiberglass filler on the paper, let it dry, and then added glass and filler to hold the paper in place.

















Im digging it so far. I'm going out of town for the weekend so I wont be putting the first coat of bondo/fiberglass on till monday.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

more done. Still some more sanding to be done and fill it in on the sides. The open up the holes for the buttons and mave the little concave oval so they are easy to press.

















thoughts?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

after many hours of sanding, and then puttying and more sanding, its pretty much finished. One more coat of pint to do and then let it dry. All you get is crappy pics cause I left my camera at a buddies house.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Well it was nice out today, in the 40's anyway, so I got out there and finally put the year old suspension on  Could only get 3 of 4 struts in cause the rear shock bolt does not want to come out. I'll have to remove the exhaust and drill that bad boy out. 
No notches, sitting on axles in the front and the tires in the rear.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

looking good and good work on that auto pilot mount!!:thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

You're definitely going to need some smaller tires. The new wheels look a lot better than the old ones, imo. :thumbup:

Are you just using bondo to make the surround for the autopilot?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks, you mean smaller as in not as wide or lower profile? The car has 25mm H&R spacers in the back right now. I have great plates just haven't put them on yet. If I take off the 25mm should I get 10-12mm or just wait and see?

for the mount, I first used fiberglass resin and matting then fiberglass filler, then bondo and glaze


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

